# Frage zum Stromverbrauch eines Rechners



## hoctar (20. September 2008)

Hallo 
Ich will bei mir zuhause ein kleinen Server(normaler PC) aufstellen.
Ich will den Stromverbrauch so gering wie möglich halten, da kommt es einem natürlich logisch vor all die Hardware, die nicht gebraucht wird, auszubauen. Denke ich jedenfalls 
Z.b. wird die Grafikkarte nicht gebraucht, aber verbraucht sie nun genau soviel Strom wie im betrieb ?
Und kennt jemand eine Seite, bei der ich diese ganzen Kosten ausrechnen kann ?

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Freak (20. September 2008)

Wenn etwas vom System nicht gebraucht wird, ist es dann überhaupt in Betrieb und verbraucht somit Strom?


----------



## hoctar (20. September 2008)

das ist ja meine frage ...  die Grafikkarte wird doch vom system immer angesprochen und der kühler auf der Grafikkarte läuft ja auch .. nur läuft die grafikkarte, glaub ich, auf leerlauf.
Stimmt das so und um wieviel weniger verbraucht die hardware dann ?


----------



## PC Heini (21. September 2008)

Ich hab mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden. http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&r...romverbrauch+einzelner+PC+Komponenten&spell=1 
Im leerlauf denk ich mir mal, dass die Komponenten um einige Watt weniger verbrauchen. Im Endeffekt dürfte aber der Endverbrauch des Servers ( PC ) interessanter sein. Dazu gibts Energieverbrauchs Zähler. Ich hab so ein Gerät und kann desshalb sagen, dass mein jetztiger PC im Moment, wo ich diese Antwort schreibe, ca 80 Watt verbraucht.
Wenn ich TV schaue aufm PC, kanns schonmal auf 100-120 Watt hochschnellen.
Ich hoffe, Du kannst damit schonmal was anfangen.


----------



## dki (21. September 2008)

Hi,

ich hab auch mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen:
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/content/energierechner-fuer-computer-79.html


----------

